# Who is this?



## RWNJ

Simple format. Someone posts a picture. You have to guess who it is. I'll start with this one. Who is it?


----------



## Fenton Lum

Kellyanne Conway.


----------



## RWNJ

Fenton Lum said:


> Kellyanne Conway.


*BUZZER SOUND* Nope. Try again.


----------



## HaShev

THE concious Robot from "Humans".
You don't expect us to know the little known actress' name do you?


----------



## Marion Morrison

*


----------



## Hugo Furst

Gemma Chan


----------



## Moonglow

Some guy...


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## RWNJ

WillHaftawaite said:


> Gemma Chan


That is correct. Nice to see that there is at least one intelligent person on this site.


----------



## RWNJ

HaShev said:


> THE concious Robot from "Humans".
> You don't expect us to know the little known actress' name do you?


She has stared in four movies and five television series already

She will also star in the next Mummy movie, The new X Men movie (Logan), A new Pirates of the Caribbean movie, Guardians of the Galaxy vol 2, Kong: Skull Island, The new Fast and Furious movie, as well as staring in the 2017 movie Wonder Woman. Little known? Hardly. LOL!


----------



## Hugo Furst

Logan?

ummm, no

Gemma Chan - IMDb


----------



## RWNJ

WillHaftawaite said:


> Logan?
> 
> ummm, no
> 
> Gemma Chan - IMDb


OOPS. My bad. Those movies were on the same page as her current and past films and TV series. I thought they were hers, but they were simply a list of upcoming movies. I think she would been a better choice for Wonder Woman though.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Wonder Woman?

34-25-35...she's fit enough.

But Lynda Carter in the only Wonder Woman for me


----------



## HaShev

RWNJ said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> THE concious Robot from "Humans".
> You don't expect us to know the little known actress' name do you?
> 
> 
> 
> She has stared in four movies and five television series already
> 
> She will also star in the next Mummy movie, The new X Men movie (Logan), A new Pirates of the Caribbean movie, Guardians of the Galaxy vol 2, Kong: Skull Island, The new Fast and Furious movie, as well as staring in the 2017 movie Wonder Woman. Little known? Hardly. LOL!
Click to expand...


All stuff I would never see, so to people outside the fantasy & comic book genre we would never have seen her before.
She's like the one actress you happened to find that has no degrees of 
association with Kevin Bacon, so congrats you found the one actress who can't be connected with Kevin Bacon, you broke the
 6 degrees seperation game.
-update-
Scratch that, someone found her degrees of seperation even to me, damn I ate crow, and it didn't taste like chicken.


----------



## HaShev

WillHaftawaite said:


>



Gee, why don't you give us a cave drawing while you are at it.  *L*
I first thought it looked like Bing Crosby, I've seen the actor, can't figure out where.


----------



## Hugo Furst

HaShev said:


> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> THE concious Robot from "Humans".
> You don't expect us to know the little known actress' name do you?
> 
> 
> 
> She has stared in four movies and five television series already
> 
> She will also star in the next Mummy movie, The new X Men movie (Logan), A new Pirates of the Caribbean movie, Guardians of the Galaxy vol 2, Kong: Skull Island, The new Fast and Furious movie, as well as staring in the 2017 movie Wonder Woman. Little known? Hardly. LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All stuff I would never see, so to people outside the fantasy & comic book genre we would never have seen her before.
> She's like the one actress you happened to find that has no degrees of
> association with Kevin Bacon, so congrats you found the one actress who can't be connected with Kevin Bacon, you broke the
> 6 degrees seperation game.
Click to expand...




HaShev said:


> She's like the one actress you happened to find that has no degrees of
> association with Kevin Bacon, so congrats you found the one actress who can't be connected with Kevin Bacon, you broke the
> 6 degrees seperation game.



Gemma Chan's Bacon number is 2
Gemma Chan and Kevin Costner appeared in Jack Ryan: Shadow Recruit.
Kevin Costner and Kevin Bacon appeared in JFK.

Google


----------



## Camp

HaShev said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, why don't you give us a cave drawing while you are at it.  *L*
> I first thought it looked like Bing Crosby, I've seen the actor, can't figure out where.
Click to expand...

That looks like it could be William Bendix's  cousin or bastard brother.


----------



## HaShev

WillHaftawaite said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> THE concious Robot from "Humans".
> You don't expect us to know the little known actress' name do you?
> 
> 
> 
> She has stared in four movies and five television series already
> 
> She will also star in the next Mummy movie, The new X Men movie (Logan), A new Pirates of the Caribbean movie, Guardians of the Galaxy vol 2, Kong: Skull Island, The new Fast and Furious movie, as well as staring in the 2017 movie Wonder Woman. Little known? Hardly. LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All stuff I would never see, so to people outside the fantasy & comic book genre we would never have seen her before.
> She's like the one actress you happened to find that has no degrees of
> association with Kevin Bacon, so congrats you found the one actress who can't be connected with Kevin Bacon, you broke the
> 6 degrees seperation game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's like the one actress you happened to find that has no degrees of
> association with Kevin Bacon, so congrats you found the one actress who can't be connected with Kevin Bacon, you broke the
> 6 degrees seperation game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gemma Chan's Bacon number is 2
> Gemma Chan and Kevin Costner appeared in Jack Ryan: Shadow Recruit.
> Kevin Costner and Kevin Bacon appeared in JFK.
> 
> Google
Click to expand...


You are right, the Bacon search missed that.
That means I'm 5 degrees seperation from
 Gemma Chan through Costner, Frank Whaley of  JFK who played with Travolta in Broken Arrow and Travolta worked with someone I met & knew, a Producer.
Actually a seperation of 4 through a HS association an actor who played in Million Dollar Baby w/David Powledge
who was in
The Princess Diaries 2: Royal Engagement 
with Chris Pine who played with Gemma in 
Jack Ryan: Shadow Recruit.


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## HaShev

Manonthestreet said:


>


A Young Linda Hamilton or her twin sister Leslie?


----------



## Manonthestreet

HaShev said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Young Linda Hamilton or her twin sister Leslie?
Click to expand...

No...but I can see that


----------



## RWNJ

Manonthestreet said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Young Linda Hamilton or her twin sister Leslie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No...but I can see that
Click to expand...


----------



## Lewdog

RWNJ said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Young Linda Hamilton or her twin sister Leslie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No...but I can see that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 116348
Click to expand...


Grace Park Hawaii 5-0


----------



## Old Yeller

WillHaftawaite said:


>


Is that the Maytag Repairman?


----------



## Manonthestreet

Manonthestreet said:


>


Beth from Rockford Files.....Gretchen C


----------



## Votto

RWNJ said:


> Simple format. Someone posts a picture. You have to guess who it is. I'll start with this one. Who is it?
> 
> View attachment 115074



Dunno, they all look alike to me.


----------



## HaShev




----------



## Hugo Furst

Old Yeller said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the Maytag Repairman?
Click to expand...

nope


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## esthermoon

Manonthestreet said:


>


I've seen her in a Columbo episode! 
But I don't know her name


----------



## esthermoon

ChrisL said:


>


Andrew Lincoln


----------



## Hugo Furst

ChrisL said:


>


Andrew Lincoln


----------



## Marion Morrison

WillHaftawaite said:


>



Banacek's chauffeur?


----------



## ChrisL

esthermoon said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andrew Lincoln
Click to expand...


Winner!


----------



## esthermoon

WillHaftawaite said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andrew Lincoln
Click to expand...

I was the first one who recognized him lol


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## esthermoon

ChrisL said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andrew Lincoln
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Winner!
Click to expand...


----------



## ChrisL

esthermoon said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andrew Lincoln
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was the first one who recognized him lol
Click to expand...


You were, so I changed your rating to "winner."


----------



## esthermoon

ChrisL said:


>


Mr. Bean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Rowan Atkinson)


----------



## Hugo Furst

Marion Morrison said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banacek's chauffeur?
Click to expand...


died in '74, so I doubt it


----------



## Hugo Furst

esthermoon said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andrew Lincoln
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was the first one who recognized him lol
Click to expand...


----------



## Camp

esthermoon said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen her in a Columbo episode!
> But I don't know her name
Click to expand...

Gretchen Corbett. She had lots of parts in lots of TV shows.


----------



## ChrisL

Just curious if anyone would recognize him from when he was a teenager.


----------



## Hugo Furst

ChrisL said:


> Just curious if anyone would recognize him from when he was a teenager.


Jonathan Taylor Thomas


----------



## ChrisL

WillHaftawaite said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious if anyone would recognize him from when he was a teenager.
> 
> 
> 
> Jonathan Taylor Thomas
Click to expand...


Nope.


----------



## ChrisL

He's a VERY famous actor.


----------



## HaShev

ChrisL said:


>


Andrew Lincoln of Brittish sitcom "Teachers"
oh and he does some walking dead thingy.  *L*

Was your bandana guy Rob Lowe?


----------



## ChrisL

ChrisL said:


> Just curious if anyone would recognize him from when he was a teenager.



Should I tell you who he is?  Okay, I can wait a few more minutes.


----------



## Marion Morrison

ChrisL said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious if anyone would recognize him from when he was a teenager.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I tell you who he is?  Okay, I can wait a few more minutes.
Click to expand...


I don't even see a pic.


----------



## ChrisL

HaShev said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andrew Lincoln of Brittish sitcom "Teachers"
> oh and he does some walking dead thingy.  *L*
> 
> Was your bandana guy Rob Lowe?
Click to expand...


Nope, not Rob Lowe.


----------



## ChrisL

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious if anyone would recognize him from when he was a teenager.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I tell you who he is?  Okay, I can wait a few more minutes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't even see a pic.
Click to expand...


Can you see it now?


----------



## HaShev

ChrisL said:


>


Mr. Bean- Rowan Atkinson  loved his gates of hell skit.


----------



## Marion Morrison

ChrisL said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious if anyone would recognize him from when he was a teenager.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I tell you who he is?  Okay, I can wait a few more minutes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't even see a pic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you see it now?
Click to expand...


Yes. Brad Pitt?


----------



## ChrisL

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious if anyone would recognize him from when he was a teenager.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I tell you who he is?  Okay, I can wait a few more minutes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't even see a pic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you see it now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. Brad Pitt?
Click to expand...


Winner, winner, chicken dinner!


----------



## HaShev

HaShev said:


> View attachment 116359


  I threw you a curve ball,  so here's a Clue.  SOUTH Korea Drama I do I do I do.
You want her to run you over on your motor bike.


----------



## ChrisL

HaShev said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 116359
> 
> 
> 
> I threw you a curve ball,  so here's a Clue.  SOUTH Korea Drama I do I do I do.
> You want her to run you over on your motor bike.
Click to expand...


I have no idea who this is.


----------



## Hugo Furst

WillHaftawaite said:


>


Hung around with James Cagney often


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## ChrisL

Mario
n Morrison said:


>



Sarah Jessica Parker!


----------



## Hugo Furst

HaShev said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 116359
> 
> 
> 
> I threw you a curve ball,  so here's a Clue.  SOUTH Korea Drama I do I do I do.
> You want her to run you over on your motor bike.
Click to expand...

Autumn Reeser?


----------



## ChrisL

Guess who!


----------



## HaShev

WillHaftawaite said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 116359
> 
> 
> 
> I threw you a curve ball,  so here's a Clue.  SOUTH Korea Drama I do I do I do.
> You want her to run you over on your motor bike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Autumn Reeser?
Click to expand...

No, and I have to admit I had to look up Autumn Reeser.  *L*


----------



## HaShev

ChrisL said:


> Guess who!


You just have a thing for oceans eleven don't ya    *L*  I'll let someone else guess it now that you know I know who it is...
Hard to believe he started out in
 Facts of Life


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## esthermoon

ChrisL said:


> He's a VERY famous actor.


Brad Pitt


----------



## ChrisL

esthermoon said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's a VERY famous actor.
> 
> 
> 
> Brad Pitt
Click to expand...


Yup!  You are good at this game!


----------



## HaShev




----------



## esthermoon

ChrisL said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious if anyone would recognize him from when he was a teenager.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I tell you who he is?  Okay, I can wait a few more minutes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't even see a pic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you see it now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. Brad Pitt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Winner, winner, chicken dinner!
Click to expand...




ChrisL said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's a VERY famous actor.
> 
> 
> 
> Brad Pitt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup!  You are good at this game!
Click to expand...

Thanks Chris!


----------



## HaShev

ChrisL said:


>


I don't know an early J Lo?


----------



## ChrisL

HaShev said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know an early J Lo?
Click to expand...


Yes!  You are good at this too.  You and EstherMoon are kicking butts!  

Better not be using Google!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## HaShev

No I am not doing "a Clinton".  (new Websters word meaning "Cheater", most used for cheaters who still lose).
Google pic search isnct available & doesn't work on phones,  I'm actually using a phone, hence the typos.


----------



## Hugo Furst

HaShev said:


> View attachment 116375


Jim Hutton


----------



## esthermoon

ChrisL said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know an early J Lo?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes!  You are good at this too.  You and EstherMoon are kicking butts!
> 
> Better not be using Google!
Click to expand...

I swear I won't ever use Google images


----------



## HaShev

ChrisL said:


>


Is that the lady that poked out 
Sammy Davis Jr.'s eye?


----------



## HaShev

WillHaftawaite said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 116375
> 
> 
> 
> Jim Hutton
Click to expand...

Well done, I thought since his son looks so much like him, that it would be a curveball.


----------



## ChrisL

HaShev said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the lady that poked out
> Sammy Davis Jr.'s eye?
Click to expand...


  I just thought the difference in this celebrity's appearance before Hollywood got a hold of her is pretty amazing.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Son doesn't look that much like him.

Pic looks like it might be from The Horizontal Lieutenant


----------



## ChrisL

ChrisL said:


>



WillHaftawaite, you must know who this is!


----------



## Hugo Furst

ChrisL said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite, you must know who this is!
Click to expand...

nope


----------



## ChrisL

WillHaftawaite said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite, you must know who this is!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope
Click to expand...


Marilyn Monroe.


----------



## Hugo Furst

ChrisL said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite, you must know who this is!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Marilyn Monroe.
Click to expand...


Doesn't look like her


----------



## ChrisL

WillHaftawaite said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite, you must know who this is!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Marilyn Monroe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't look like her
Click to expand...


This is her too.


----------



## ChrisL

Wow!  Look at her here.  She looks really pretty, IMO.  Different without the famous bleached blonde hair though.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

ChrisL said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite, you must know who this is!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Marilyn Monroe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't look like her
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is her too.
Click to expand...


I'm so glad we don't have to wear those pointy looking bras and bikini tops!


----------



## HaShev

ChrisL said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite, you must know who this is!
> 
> 
> 
> nope
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Marilyn Monroe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't look like her
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is her too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm so glad we don't have to wear those pointy looking bras and bikini tops!
Click to expand...


So I was right, it was the Lady that caused Sammy Davis' eye to pop out.


----------



## HaShev

ChrisL said:


>


Lady GaGa?


----------



## ChrisL

HaShev said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lady GaGa?
Click to expand...


Right!


----------



## ChrisL

HaShev said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> nope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marilyn Monroe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't look like her
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is her too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm so glad we don't have to wear those pointy looking bras and bikini tops!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So I was right, it was the Lady that caused Sammy Davis' eye to pop out.
Click to expand...


Can't say that I know anything about that.


----------



## HaShev

This will be hard, but funny that I chose him to post given current events


----------



## ChrisL

He looks familiar, but I have no idea.  I stink at this game.  Lol!


----------



## HaShev

No this is tough cause this is him now but you remember his late 80's appearance.


----------



## Lewdog

HaShev said:


> View attachment 116380
> This will be hard, but funny that I chose him to post given current events




That's not a good picture of him, you need one that shows his hair.


----------



## HaShev

Think current events he's the one actor comedian we remember from that country.


----------



## Hugo Furst

No idea


But the picture I posted was Allen Jenkins.


----------



## HaShev




----------



## esthermoon




----------



## Moonglow

You people watch too much TV..


----------



## Moonglow

HaShev said:


> View attachment 116384


He's performing in Branson, Mo..


----------



## BuckToothMoron

RWNJ said:


> Simple format. Someone posts a picture. You have to guess who it is. I'll start with this one. Who is it?
> 
> View attachment 115074



Rachel Maddow before he had his sex change.


----------



## HaShev

Moonglow said:


> You people watch too much TV..


Actually I don't, just have great feature recognition, but it's names I always have trouble with.


----------



## Moonglow

HaShev said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> You people watch too much TV..
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I don't, just have great feature recognition, but it's names I always have trouble with.
Click to expand...

Surely you joust..


----------



## Hugo Furst

esthermoon said:


> View attachment 116388


bruce boxleiter


----------



## Hugo Furst

HaShev said:


> View attachment 116384


Yakoff Smirnoff?


----------



## HaShev

I used to freak out my family, they made it more difficult by showing me the slight sliver of a picture on a sports card, like just an elbow and I would identify who it was.  
And I do not have a photographic memory.
Just a strange gift.  ;-)


----------



## esthermoon

WillHaftawaite said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 116388
> 
> 
> 
> bruce boxleiter
Click to expand...



Right! You're the winner WillHaftawaite


----------



## HaShev

Someone want to post old sports players?
I wanna see if I still got that recognition thing going.  *L*


----------



## Hugo Furst

HaShev said:


> Someone want to post old sports players?
> I wanna see if I still got that recognition thing going.  *L*


Don't know any


----------



## HaShev

How about this famous character, my Aunt dated him *L*  Something she should have never bragged about....


----------



## RWNJ

Lewdog said:


> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Young Linda Hamilton or her twin sister Leslie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No...but I can see that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 116348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Grace Park Hawaii 5-0
Click to expand...

Very good. She also had a staring role in the remake of the Battlestar Galactica. I think she played Boomer, formerly played by a black man in the original series. Hmm. Now that I think of it, Starbuck used to be a guy too. Know who played him?


----------



## Hugo Furst

RWNJ said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Young Linda Hamilton or her twin sister Leslie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No...but I can see that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 116348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Grace Park Hawaii 5-0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very good. She also had a staring role in the remake of the Battlestar Galactica. I think she played Boomer, formerly played by a black man in the original series. Hmm. Now that I think of it, Starbuck used to be a guy too. Know who played him?
Click to expand...

Face, from the original A Team?

Dirk benedict


----------



## RWNJ

HaShev said:


> View attachment 116359


Kim Sun-A is a South Korean actress. She is best known for her titular role as Kim Sam-soon in the popular television series My Lovely Sam Soon. Other notable series include City Hall and Scent of a Woman.


----------



## RWNJ

WillHaftawaite said:


> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Young Linda Hamilton or her twin sister Leslie?
> 
> 
> 
> No...but I can see that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 116348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Grace Park Hawaii 5-0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very good. She also had a staring role in the remake of the Battlestar Galactica. I think she played Boomer, formerly played by a black man in the original series. Hmm. Now that I think of it, Starbuck used to be a guy too. Know who played him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Face, from the original A Team?
> 
> Dirk benedict
Click to expand...

Correct.


----------



## RWNJ

Marion Morrison said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banacek's chauffeur?
Click to expand...

This guy is a nobody. I searched the entire internet ,literally, and I couldn't find anything on this picture.


----------



## HaShev

We have a Clinton, *L*
I knew his description of Kim Sun-A was too cut and paste film site description sounding.


----------



## HaShev

RWNJ said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banacek's chauffeur?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This guy is a nobody. I searched the entire internet ,literally, and I couldn't find anything on this picture.
Click to expand...

Someone got him already,  some 40's-70's star played a janitor once on Bewitched, and we are supposed to recognize him by his big roles from the late 30's or  40's era.


----------



## RWNJ

ChrisL said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lady GaGa?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right!
Click to expand...

Actually, her real name is stefani germanotta


----------



## RWNJ

HaShev said:


> We have a Clinton, *L*
> I knew his description of Kim Sun-A was too cut and paste film site description sounding.


It was cut and paste. I hate typing. But I didn't google it. I ran across her doing a google search for Scent of a Woman, with Al Pacino. Just another bit of useless trivia I've picked up in the last 50 years.


----------



## Hugo Furst

RWNJ said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banacek's chauffeur?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This guy is a nobody. I searched the entire internet ,literally, and I couldn't find anything on this picture.
Click to expand...



Allen Jenkins - IMDb


----------



## RWNJ

esthermoon said:


> View attachment 116388



I know this one! It's on the tip of my tongue. Bruce something. Romancing the stone. He also played the commander on that TV series, can't remember the series. I think it was Babylon 5


----------



## Hugo Furst

RWNJ said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 116388
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know this one! It's on the tip of my tongue. Bruce something. Romancing the stone. He also played the commander on that TV series, can't remember the series. I think it was Babylon 5
Click to expand...

Romancing the Stone was Michael Douglas.

Bruce Boxleitner - IMDb


----------



## RWNJ

WillHaftawaite said:


> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 116388
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know this one! It's on the tip of my tongue. Bruce something. Romancing the stone. He also played the commander on that TV series, can't remember the series. I think it was Babylon 5
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Romancing the Stone was Michael Douglas.
> 
> Bruce Boxleitner - IMDb
Click to expand...

OOPS!


----------



## esthermoon

RWNJ said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 116388
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know this one! It's on the tip of my tongue. Bruce something. Romancing the stone. He also played the commander on that TV series, can't remember the series. I think it was Babylon 5
Click to expand...

He did Babylon 5!


----------



## Marion Morrison

HaShev said:


> Think current events he's the one actor comedian we remember from that country.



Yakov Smirnoff


----------



## Marion Morrison

ChrisL said:


> Mario
> n Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah Jessica Parker!
Click to expand...


Too fast! I need to make them harder.


----------



## Marion Morrison

ChrisL said:


> Guess who!




George Clooney


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## RWNJ

Marion Morrison said:


>


Being an old fart, and having actually watched It's a Living, I'd say that's Anne Jillian.


----------



## RWNJ

RWNJ said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being an old fart, and having actually watched It's a Living, I'd say that's Anne Jillian.
Click to expand...


----------



## Marion Morrison

RWNJ said:


> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being an old fart, and having actually watched It's a Living, I'd say that's Anne Jillian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 116399
Click to expand...


You got it, and Molly Ringwald.


----------



## RWNJ

Marion Morrison said:


> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being an old fart, and having actually watched It's a Living, I'd say that's Anne Jillian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 116399
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got it, and Molly Ringwald.
Click to expand...

Crap! I thought the glasses might fool you.


----------



## Hugo Furst

RWNJ said:


> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being an old fart, and having actually watched It's a Living, I'd say that's Anne Jillian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 116399
Click to expand...

Breakfast Club Princess.

Don't remember her name, could never stand her acting


----------



## RWNJ




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison

RWNJ said:


> View attachment 116400



No Idea. I cheated, never heard of her.


----------



## Hugo Furst

RWNJ said:


> View attachment 116400


Courtney Cox

(pic looks it came from Fast Times at Ridgemont HIgh)


----------



## Hugo Furst

Marion Morrison said:


>


Julie Benz?


----------



## RWNJ

WillHaftawaite said:


> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 116400
> 
> 
> 
> Courtney Cox
> 
> (pic looks it came from Fast Times at Ridgemont HIgh)
Click to expand...

Nope. Try again.


----------



## Marion Morrison

WillHaftawaite said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julie Benz?
Click to expand...


No sir. ^ This is a gotcha one.


----------



## RWNJ

Marion Morrison said:


> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 116400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Idea. I cheated, never heard of her.
Click to expand...

HA! Finally stumped you.


----------



## Marion Morrison

WillHaftawaite said:


> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 116400
> 
> 
> 
> Courtney Cox
> 
> (pic looks it came from Fast Times at Ridgemont HIgh)
Click to expand...


Girl in Fast Times was thicker.


----------



## Marion Morrison

RWNJ said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 116400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Idea. I cheated, never heard of her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HA! Finally stumped you.
Click to expand...


I could tell you her name  I don't know anything about her, though.


----------



## RWNJ

Marion Morrison said:


>


Not sure, but I think it's lauren hutton.


----------



## RWNJ

Marion Morrison said:


> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 116400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Idea. I cheated, never heard of her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HA! Finally stumped you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I could tell you her name  I don't know anything about her, though.
Click to expand...

Jordana Brewster. Here is a list of her shows and movies she's been in.

Jordana Brewster


----------



## Marion Morrison

RWNJ said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure, but I think it's lauren hutton.
Click to expand...


 It is.


----------



## RWNJ

You'll never guess this one.


----------



## Camp

RWNJ said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure, but I think it's lauren hutton.
Click to expand...

Darn, I thought it was Justin Beiber


----------



## Camp

RWNJ said:


> You'll never guess this one.
> 
> View attachment 116401


Punky Brewster


----------



## RWNJ

Camp said:


> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'll never guess this one.
> 
> View attachment 116401
> 
> 
> 
> Punky Brewster
Click to expand...

Close, but no cigar.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Melania Knauss


----------



## RWNJ

Marion Morrison said:


> Melania Knauss


Which picture are you referring to?


----------



## Marion Morrison

RWNJ said:


> You'll never guess this one.
> 
> View attachment 116401



Melania Knauss


----------



## RWNJ

Marion Morrison said:


> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'll never guess this one.
> 
> View attachment 116401
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melania Knauss
Click to expand...

Nope. Try again.


----------



## Marion Morrison

RWNJ said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'll never guess this one.
> 
> View attachment 116401
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melania Knauss
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Try again.
Click to expand...


hint? I know that face.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Claudia Schiffer? No


----------



## RWNJ

Marion Morrison said:


> Claudia Schiffer?


Soleil Frye Moon. Known for her role as Punky Brewster.


----------



## RWNJ




----------



## Marion Morrison

Marion Morrison said:


> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'll never guess this one.
> 
> View attachment 116401
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melania Knauss
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hint? I know that face.
Click to expand...




RWNJ said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Claudia Schiffer?
> 
> 
> 
> *Soleil Frye Moon. Known for her role as Punky Brewster.*
Click to expand...


No, no way, that girl is not this one:






Facial structure is too different.


----------



## Marion Morrison

RWNJ said:


> View attachment 116404




Frances Ethel Gumm


----------



## RWNJ

Marion Morrison said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'll never guess this one.
> 
> View attachment 116401
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melania Knauss
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hint? I know that face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Claudia Schiffer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Soleil Frye Moon. Known for her role as Punky Brewster.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, no way, that girl is not this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Facial structure is too different.
Click to expand...

That's funny. That's what came up on Google. She was pretty young in that one. Perhaps her face thinned out as she got older?

Here's another photo. Same person.


----------



## RWNJ

Marion Morrison said:


> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 116404
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frances Ethel Gumm
Click to expand...

Nope. Here's a hint. As a child actress, she could cry on demand.


----------



## Marion Morrison

RWNJ said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 116404
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frances Ethel Gumm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Here's a hint. As a child actress, she could cry on demand.
Click to expand...


Shirley Temple.


----------



## RWNJ

Marion Morrison said:


> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 116404
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frances Ethel Gumm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Here's a hint. As a child actress, she could cry on demand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shirley Temple.
Click to expand...

Correct.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Okay, this person:






Is not this person:







I think it's this person:






Yay?


----------



## HaShev

RWNJ said:


> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being an old fart, and having actually watched It's a Living, I'd say that's Anne Jillian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 116399
Click to expand...

That was too easy...For numerous reasons.


----------



## RWNJ

Marion Morrison said:


> Okay, this person:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is not this person:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's this person:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay?


I don't know what to think. Stupid Google. Never gives me what I'm looking for.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Marion Morrison said:


>



Matthew Modine?


----------



## RWNJ

NYcarbineer said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew Modine?
Click to expand...

Surely, you jest.


----------



## RWNJ




----------



## Manonthestreet

Any Trekkies out there?


----------



## RWNJ

Manonthestreet said:


> Any Trekkies out there?


Kate Mulgrew. Easy one, when I saw the Star Fleet logo.


----------



## Manonthestreet

RWNJ said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any Trekkies out there?
> 
> 
> 
> Kate Mulgrew. Easy one, when I saw the Star Fleet logo.
Click to expand...

Wrong........Janeway for a day.....and Then Mulgrew stepped in.


----------



## RWNJ

Manonthestreet said:


> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any Trekkies out there?
> 
> 
> 
> Kate Mulgrew. Easy one, when I saw the Star Fleet logo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong........Janeway for a day.....and Then Mulgrew stepped in.
Click to expand...

OK. You fooled me. They do kind of look alike. Bastard.


----------



## ChrisL

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mario
> n Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah Jessica Parker!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too fast! I need to make them harder.
Click to expand...


That's an easy one.  Not many celebrities with a honker like that!


----------



## ChrisL

WillHaftawaite said:


> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 116388
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know this one! It's on the tip of my tongue. Bruce something. Romancing the stone. He also played the commander on that TV series, can't remember the series. I think it was Babylon 5
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Romancing the Stone was Michael Douglas.
> 
> Bruce Boxleitner - IMDb
Click to expand...


I really liked that movie, and I also liked Michael Douglas and Kathleen Turner in The War of the Roses.  That movie was so funny!


----------



## ChrisL

RWNJ said:


> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being an old fart, and having actually watched It's a Living, I'd say that's Anne Jillian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 116399
Click to expand...


Molly Ringwald.


----------



## ChrisL

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess who!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George Clooney
Click to expand...


Yeah, but you had hints!


----------



## ChrisL

RWNJ said:


> View attachment 116400



Demi Moore??


----------



## ChrisL

Marion Morrison said:


>



I know this actress.  I just can't think of her darn name!  I could google her name, but I don't want to cheat.


----------



## ChrisL

RWNJ said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure, but I think it's lauren hutton.
Click to expand...


Yes, that is who it is!  I couldn't remember her name for the life of me!


----------



## ChrisL

RWNJ said:


> View attachment 116445



Selena Gomez?


----------



## Lewdog

RWNJ said:


> View attachment 116445




Pretty sure one is Sarah Michelle Geller.


----------



## ChrisL

I don't know if it's fair that we post baby pictures of celebrities.  We don't know what they looked like when they were babies, and besides that a lot of babies look kind of alike.    We should probably stick to the teens for posting younger pictures.  At least they resemble what they look like now.


----------



## RWNJ

ChrisL said:


> I don't know if it's fair that we post baby pictures of celebrities.  We don't know what they looked like when they were babies, and besides that a lot of babies look kind of alike.    We should probably stick to the teens for posting younger pictures.  At least they resemble what they look like now.


Fair enough.


----------



## RWNJ

Lewdog said:


> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 116445
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure one is Sarah Michelle Geller.
Click to expand...

They both are.


----------



## Votto

ChrisL said:


>



George Clooney..........without his make up and purse


----------



## RWNJ

ChrisL said:


> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 116400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Demi Moore??
Click to expand...

Nope. Jordana Brewster. If you don't recognize the name, don't feel bad. I just found out myself. That's why I posted it. I've never heard of her, so I figured most of you haven't either.


----------



## Lewdog

RWNJ said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 116400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Demi Moore??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Jordana Brewster. If you don't recognize the name, don't feel bad. I just found out myself. That's why I posted it. I've never heard of her, so I figured most of you haven't either.
Click to expand...



What???  She's from the Fast and The Furious movie franchise!


----------



## Hugo Furst

Lewdog said:


> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 116400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Demi Moore??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Jordana Brewster. If you don't recognize the name, don't feel bad. I just found out myself. That's why I posted it. I've never heard of her, so I figured most of you haven't either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What???  She's from the Fast and The Furious movie franchise!
Click to expand...

Haven't seen any of them


----------



## RWNJ

Lewdog said:


> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 116400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Demi Moore??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Jordana Brewster. If you don't recognize the name, don't feel bad. I just found out myself. That's why I posted it. I've never heard of her, so I figured most of you haven't either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What???  She's from the Fast and The Furious movie franchise!
Click to expand...




Lewdog said:


> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 116400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Demi Moore??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Jordana Brewster. If you don't recognize the name, don't feel bad. I just found out myself. That's why I posted it. I've never heard of her, so I figured most of you haven't either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What???  She's from the Fast and The Furious movie franchise!
Click to expand...

Haven't seen them. I haven't seen a lot of movies. Got better things to do with my time and money.


----------



## ChrisL

I've seen it, but I can't remember everyone who was in it, especially the ones who aren't really famous and haven't done much.


----------



## Marion Morrison

ChrisL said:


> I've seen it, but I can't remember everyone who was in it, especially the ones who aren't really famous and haven't done much.



I think she was the "sister".


----------



## ChrisL

I only saw the first and second Fast and Furious.  After that, it was like, meh, these are all the same movie!


----------



## Marion Morrison

RWNJ said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, this person:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is not this person:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's this person:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what to think. Stupid Google. Never gives me what I'm looking for.
Click to expand...


Google : "butt chin"  I prefer "cleft chin"


----------

